# Registration Sticker



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

Ok so I replaced my hood on my snowmobile. But the registration is good til next year. 

Will I have to re-register it now, or can I get a new registration sticker.


----------



## SalmonBum (Feb 28, 2001)

bigcountrysg said:


> Ok so I replaced my hood on my snowmobile. But the registration is good til next year.
> 
> Will I have to re-register it now, or can I get a new registration sticker.


Take your registration paper to SOS and they will issue new stickers for like $10. Mine always fall off so I just stopped replacing them and just carry my paper one with me.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

SalmonBum said:


> Take your registration paper to SOS and they will issue new stickers for like $10. Mine always fall off so I just stopped replacing them and just carry my paper one with me.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Thanks man I am hitting up the SOS office tomorrow hopefully, I need new registration for my sled, and I have to register the sled I just bought.


----------



## NittanyDoug (May 30, 2006)

Big, what did you get??

We usually put the trail permit just below the headlight instead of on the windshield because you never know if someone is going to roll the sled and you need a new windshield and have to buy another trail permit. Plus I've changed my windshield throughout the season too. Low to mid to high, depending on the temps!


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

I got a 93 Polaris indy 600 tripple, and I already had my Indy 500. The Indy 500 was the one I needed new stickers for. But I opted to rerigister the 500 so both sleds expire at the same time.


----------



## Amuzme2 (Jan 1, 2004)

These work great for the Registration Stickers...I have stopped losing them since I put them on. Michigan Owned company too.

http://www.sledsolutions.com/store/product_info.php?cPath=165_65&products_id=277


----------



## grapeape (Oct 3, 2001)

Amuzme2 said:


> These work great for the Registration Stickers...I have stopped losing them since I put them on. Michigan Owned company too.
> 
> http://www.sledsolutions.com/store/product_info.php?cPath=165_65&products_id=277


That is what I do to my sleds as well, get scraps at the local hardware, the last 7 pairs cost me 70 cents total.


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

I didn't loose the stickers, I replaced the hood. I got it all good now. Both sleds are registered to expire at the same time as well.


----------



## Amuzme2 (Jan 1, 2004)

grapeape said:


> That is what I do to my sleds as well, get scraps at the local hardware, the last 7 pairs cost me 70 cents total.


Do you have a picture of how your setup looks?


----------



## grapeape (Oct 3, 2001)

If I get a chance to take a couple pics before it goes in the trailer, ill do it.


----------

